# curious if anyone else had much damage???????



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

so we had a record winter here and although im proud we handle it we bent 2 a-frames on the MEYER plows and i myself backed my spreader into a light standard:crying:lets see some pictures of whatever you or your guys broke,bent or mangled


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Ouch!! I dont have pics, but we may have ripped up an underground sprinkler. Just have to wait for the snow to melt to check the sprinklers. Has anybody else damaged an underground sprinkler?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'd fire the guy who was driving that salt truck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;1030238 said:


> I'd fire the guy who was driving that salt truck!


Damn you beat me to it. Hard to find good help.  Hard to break anything when we only plowed 2.5 times.


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't have pics of most of the stuff.

Last push of the night, and the truck died when I went to lift the blade out of the snow. I have an under hood pump. When I went to start it back up the starter was dead. Towed it 4 blocks to the dealer and had a new starter installed. She's never started so fast in her life.









Then I dropped the front wheel off the edge of some pavement. I hooked up with a strap and tugged it back and when I went to move the hub disconnected from the spindle. Previous owner did a brake job and they didn't put it back together properly...








That was the storm that I bought my ATV to use while the truck was in the shop.

Also have to either realign or replace the hinges on my drivers door since they were bent when I dragged a guy on the door.









Had the tailgate cables rust through and snap the other day also, along with the drivers handle on the inside of the door snap off.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JD Dave;1030250 said:


> Damn you beat me to it. Hard to find good help.  Hard to break anything when we only plowed 2.5 times.


what do u live in jersey?


----------



## loudredram (Jan 29, 2008)

Dont have any pics but one driver slid into the same tree on tree different storms,and backed in to a car. The owner backed into a car ,and I backed into a car not even plowing trying to park and backed into a light pole with our JD 310 after 38 hours of plowing and moving snow


----------



## Heimy (Oct 17, 2008)

:QUOTE=nicksplowing;1029988]so we had a record winter here and although im proud we handle it we bent 2 a-frames on the MEYER plows and i myself backed my spreader into a light standard:crying:lets see some pictures of whatever you or your guys broke,bent or mangled [/QUOTE]

What were doing 40 in reverse? that hurts


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Tosa93F250;1030256 said:


> Also have to either realign or replace the hinges on my drivers door since they were bent when I dragged a guy on the door.


I want to hear the story about the door...


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Nope didn't hurt a thing this year thank God.


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

JoeCool;1030361 said:


> Kinda how I figured it. Glad it never ended worse. See if you can just get the hinges adjusted to fix.


Yea, there's a bolt missing and I think they are just knocked out of alignment. Unfortunately I needed to plow with the truck that night so I was forced to bend the sheet metal on the outside of the door so I could get in and out.


----------



## liv (Mar 21, 2010)

Broke the lights off my plow










Other than than that just same old same old


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

nicksplowing;1029988 said:


> so we had a record winter here and although im proud we handle it we bent 2 a-frames on the MEYER plows and i myself backed my spreader into a light


For as big of a winter as you guys had, and if your running all of the trucks in your sig each snow?....Seems 2 me thats pretty damn good. Congrats.

Luckily we didn't break anything.....but we did bend & scratch a few things. sorry no pics


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

A few weeks ago I noticed I put 2 nice little dime sized dents in the moldboard of my meyer, Not sure what did it but like you said we just had alot of snow I think it was curbs.


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

liv;1030413 said:


> Broke the lights off my plow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you do that?


----------



## liv (Mar 21, 2010)

The new Boss lights don't have bushings underneath like the old style lights did. Flaw in my opinion, I have allready cracked the new ones they put on too.

Anyways hit a pothole the blade flopped down and when it came back up they snapped right off. Hell of a light show in the middle of the night. Sparks must have went 12' in the air.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

a new trans on the HD
oil cooler lines on the c3500 dump
snapped studs off the c3500 dump, wheel fell off
blown o ring on the blizzard pump
busted rad hose on the rc100
take rebuilt trans back b/c of broken converter bolt
new garage door for client, not badly damaged but the door is discontinued and i have to replace the entire thing now


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I had a driver smack a house on the last storm,almost $5,000 in damages to the truck. It was a brick house so the only thing that happened was the downspout was crushed. We fixed that with one that was laying around my employees shop.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

We did the headlight thing too. :laughing:

As well as a broken A frame (x2), cracked moldboard, broken springs, blown hydro lines, lost pins, bent up pro wings, broken wing on a boss v plow, a tranny that pukes now whan it gets hot, a tranny shifter cable, blown up motor on the western salter, some sod, some parking blocks (relocated), and a wooden gate arm on a guard shack. 

Now that I think about it, my drivers are hard on ****.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

liv;1030413 said:


> Broke the lights off my plow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same thing happened to me. i have the older style lights with the turn signals on the light bar. hit a separation where the concrete and asphalt meet, that wasnt more then 1/2in last year, that is now about 2in and blade tripped real hard, threw my truck in the air and lights went flying. was able to duct tape em for the night but new ones got put on the next day. that was not fun, scared the hell outta me thats for sure


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

hit a telephone pole which bent my tail gate spreader and smashed the tail gate....whats done is done.....Does anyone have a 08+ superduty tail gate for sale


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Pickup transmission.
Kubota planetary.
Pusher backing plate welds broke.
Alternator belts on loader stretched.
Headlight on plow fell off.
Rear fender on pickup cracked.
Countless mudflaps lost (same driver).

Other than that...a problem free winter.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

only dented a rear bumper. slid into a pylon in a parking lot. dented the bumper bent the brakets. not a big deal.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

posted before, but heres the 8'2" vxt that cought a curb at 10+ mph with the wing forward :/










one employee took out the rear spreader motor cover of the 2yard salt box, got a replacement sitting here now from buyers but already had a fiberglass one fabricated which looks better and is stronger than the pos plastic $80 part they send you when new :/


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

no breakdowns this year, dodges worked flawlessly as usual.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1031602 said:


> no breakdowns this year, dodges worked flawlessly as usual.


did CT. get any snow ????:laughing:


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

Backed into a block column, it dented the box side up pretty good.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

starter on my truck, bossed plow motor went out(western sent him one for free because it was out of warrentee 1 month and 1 day), boss slid into a tree and caused 7k in havick to his brand new 2500hd, broke the bob cat a couple times, replaceing lots of sod and 1 retaining wall. retain wall is a dont ask dont tell story! lol


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

homerpete;1032195 said:


> Backed into a block column, it dented the box side up pretty good.


Jesus!

That was a hit!


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

the new boss 92;1032284 said:


> starter on my truck, bossed plow motor went out(western sent him one for free because it was out of warrentee 1 month and 1 day), boss slid into a tree and caused 7k in havick to his brand new 2500hd, broke the bob cat a couple times, replaceing lots of sod and 1 retaining wall. retain wall is a dont ask dont tell story! lol


ok wont ask then but you can tell


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1031602 said:


> no breakdowns this year, dodges worked flawlessly as usual.


Samehere. But i use a ford.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

no pics but if i recall i lost all but 3 lights on my flatbed 3 out 4 reverse lights an alternator,water pump, a cb antennae, on the truck end on the plow end i bent my a frame and horizontal hinge pin (caught a curb at 14 mph with left end of blade sorry no pics but cant complain with my first year with a brandspanking new plow


----------



## 93redneck150 (Sep 26, 2005)

2 hyd hoses on my plow
1 hose on my bosses
sheared a couple of cutting edge bolts on my plow
couple of cutting edge bolts on the 930
broke the main tube of the IT28G quick coupler
Conveyer chain broke on the sander
Slack adjuster on the sander
shift cable on the sander
IT28G fuel pick up tube froze one night spent 4 hours with a salamander thawing it
one strobe went on my truck
and the worse one was when a peice of ice got in my door and peeled my window tint....:laughing:

Not too bad of a year overall could of been worse


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

Backed into the flag pole in the post office parking lot and took it down. no damages to the truck it was just a fiberglass pole. i don't even plow that place i was just dropping of my truck payment i was backing up to turn around and slid on the ice cuz the lot hadn't been sanded yet so insurance took care of that.


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Dec 2, 2009)

bent an a-frame on a meyers


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Bought a tire because of the quaker state sign that i backed over and dented the front bumper without the plow on. Other than that i had a problem free winter.

The guy that i plow for didn't have it so nice though, one western pro plus 9ft destroyed, a spreader busted up, lot's of sod and parking blocks some other random dents and dings and 1 truck rolled and total loss which had a spreader and plow on it that also were destroyed.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

We had a good winter. Minimal sod damage. One of the guys put a $1500 dent in a clients Jeep Liberty. Lots of lost plow pins, markers, the usual.

My old faithful truck somehow lost the ability to start with the key...ahhhh pushbutton start on an 89. Priceless.

Picked up a spare 7.5' Sno-way MT and a 7.5' Unimount pro-plow rebuilt from the ground up!!!! Thanks again Ben.

Will start in on the rigs in a couple weeks. I'd rather do a whole summer full of very small projects vs. trying to get em all done 2 weeks before the big snow.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

No pics but I slid backwards down a icey hill caught the back side of my 9'-2" Boss vee on a tree. It ripped the plow off the truck..... The light tower was still atached to the truck plow was a mess...... took it back to the dealer they welded and repaired seems to be as good as new....


----------



## Chris Leonard (Nov 13, 2006)

We lost a truck this year.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

wow chris that sucks.... do you know what caused the fire?


----------



## Chris Leonard (Nov 13, 2006)

Not real sure but some kind of electrical fire we think


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

chris i see tere is still something left of the back rack. was it any good or melted to ****?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i got hit with plow last storm at the begining of the storm 

ill try to get pics


----------



## Chris Leonard (Nov 13, 2006)

the new boss 92;1038098 said:


> Chris i see there is still something left of the back rack. was it any good or melted to ****?


Actually I Just redid it and got it ready for the new truck.


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

*opps!*

this is what happens when a plow truck going 70 hits a flatbed  i have since put 8.2 wings on it. i do have the pass side 7.6 wing for sale if anyone is looking!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

wow what happened to the truck anything


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

No major damage to any equipment this season. I did bang my shin and elbow up pretty good when I slipped getting out of the skid and for some reason, I went through 11 taillight bulbs in the truck.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

tojay22;1038296 said:


> this is what happens when a plow truck going 70 hits a flatbed  i have since put 8.2 wings on it. i do have the pass side 7.6 wing for sale if anyone is looking!


ouch, wellyou can say that you got a new style v blade!


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

snowplowpro;1038657 said:


> wow what happened to the truck anything


it was totaled out


----------



## jedi1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chris Leonard;1037940 said:


> We lost a truck this year.


i had the same thing happen to a 97 goin up i71 in strongsville ohio, i was driving not knowin it was on fire!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that I jinxed myself by responding to this thread. 

We had a fairly good sized storm last weekend. Ended up with 8-14" of wet, heavy, sloppy slush. My winter guys have all gone back to work with their summer jobs so I had to assemble a rag tag group of equipment "operators".

I had a loader, backhoe and two skids running. I did my best to run around and supervise but I still have not perfected the "be everywhere at once" trick.

One of the skids ended up pushing a garage door (that belonged to the HOA President) off of it's tracks, the loader hand ended up with 14' of curb pushed into a snow pile and the backhoe ended up ripping out six parking stops.

In my five years of pushing snow, I have not so much as damaged anything! I called out the garage door guys to fix that problem and I am going to spend this weekend forming and pouring curbs.

I will NEVER respond to one of these types of threads again!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hmmm sounds like your guys were cold and tired!:laughing:


----------

